# H.265 Approved



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2013)

> The hope is that, through improved compression techniques, H.265 will enable publishers to stream 1080p video with about half as many bits as required today. That should make true streaming HD video available not just in broadband households, but on mobile and tablet devices, using networks that are a lot more bandwidth-constrained. Doing so could make online video more widely available in markets with poor connectivity or mostly mobile connections.



http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/25/h265-is-approved/


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2013)

Even more "efficient" encoding than H264/x264, yay!


----------



## jagd (Jan 26, 2013)

Biggest problem is *expensive and limited internet connection* for mobile devices .There are some countries with unlimited connection and reasonable prices for connection and at  the other corner there are others  ( im talking about mobile operator based connections like 3G/4G etc ) . Also These are the countries have poor connectivity most of time . I see biggest potential at IPTV   for short term.

It will be a bold action to watch a HDvideo on mobile device if you are in unlucky place. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Doing so could make online video more widely available in markets with poor connectivity or mostly mobile connections.
> http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/25/h265-is-approved/


----------

